# Contador vs Armstrong



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Astana have changed their plans and now Contador and Armstrong will race together later this month instead of waiting for the Tour de France.

http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/RaceTalk/armstrong-to-race-milan-sanremo-and-castilla-y-leon.html

How will the politics play out? Who do you think will be team leader?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Didn't Contador ask for this. My guess is Armstrong is playing the nice guy now.

It's anyone's guess as to whether Armstrong will try and be team leader at the tour.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> How will the politics play out? Who do you think will be team leader?


Armstrong will push Contador off the road and that will be the end of that.


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

jorgy said:


> Didn't Contador ask for this. My guess is Armstrong is playing the nice guy now.


Yeah I heard that Contador did ask for it. I guess he wanted to get the first set of mind games over and done with, not to mention all the press attention. Or maybe he wants to ace Amstrong and show Astana what they'd be missing putting too much emphasis on Lance.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

mohair_chair said:


> Armstrong will push Contador off the road and that will be the end of that.



Oh that Lance fellow! He's such a little prankster!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> Armstrong will push Contador off the road and that will be the end of that.


Into some ice too might I add. 

That comment really made me LOL after remembering the .gif image posted in the Lounge.

It should be fun to watch alright. Although, what goes on internally might be totally different but rest assured that we'll hear the 'correct' answer for whatever happens though.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

It's anyone's guess as to whether Armstrong will try and be team leader at the tour




Old habits die hard.....


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

rollinrob said:


> Old habits die hard.....


Sure, but no one can complain about the effort he put in during the Tour of California as a domestique for Levi. 

But Armstrong said he did find it harder than being the leader, “The team riding in the front for the entire race really takes a toll, and you can’t recover the same as a rider who is sitting on someone else’s wheel. I’ve spent 15 years sitting on people’s wheels, so it felt good to be up front and pulling weight. It might be good for me personally too,” Armstrong suggested.


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> Sure, but no one can complain about the effort he put in during the Tour of California as a domestique for Levi.
> 
> But Armstrong said he did find it harder than being the leader, “The team riding in the front for the entire race really takes a toll, and you can’t recover the same as a rider who is sitting on someone else’s wheel. I’ve spent 15 years sitting on people’s wheels, so it felt good to be up front and pulling weight. It might be good for me personally too,” Armstrong suggested.



Did you watch most of the race? Lance rode just like he always did in the past. Near the front of the peloton, but behind most of team team. The only teammate he wasn't riding behind: LeviStrong. Postal and Discovery always rode in the front in stage races. Oh, Lance rode about the same way in the TdU too. Old habits die hard.

I don't see how you would conclude he put in more of an effort than normal, if anything he was just trying to stay in the top 10 since he rode pretty well in both TTs. YMMV, but I saw very little extra effort. I did see some moving to better picture locations, especially when Kreutz was snapping away.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

lance stays on the front to stay out of the **** that happens at the back....always has, always will. I don't see that indicative of his effort or lack thereof. 

In fact those who have watched intently know that back in the day lance used to take plenty of pulls on the front, sometimes as long as a minute, where others were puffing out at 30 seconds. I'm not saying he was his own domestique, just saying....i saw lance do tons of work at AToC and elsewhere throughout his career...

Anyway, Who was the team leader at the Giro for Astana last year? In my opinion there wasn;t one. the team was riding to keep levi and alby up in the gc...then when it comes down to it...the stronger rider goes forth....why does their need to be a "leader" and why does that person have to be the be all end all. I think lance is actually taking some gratification in getting someone to the line in first place .......this is human....when you help a teamate reach victory you share in that glory.......i think lance does too....hes not a kid anymore he is a grown man....all of this immaturity speak that we are seeing about the argument for a team leader is garbage....lance is back to racing because he is good at and he likes it...it is a pretty sweet life you know(most of us dream of it) AND he has taken it upon himself to use his celebrity to promote his fundrasing for caner research -- very noble.

Besides everyone knows lance wants to win the giro to shut up all the silly italians....hes won the tour so many times....hes looking for something new....lance will win the giro and ride for contador and as his backup if something goes wrong....the end....


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

I personally saw a LOT of Lance on the front, he was working his ass off. How else do you think you get into top shape after three years off.

To say he is sitting behind his teammates all the time is complete crap.
Brian


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

deltasierra said:


> Did you watch most of the race? Lance rode just like he always did in the past. Near the front of the peloton, but behind most of team team. The only teammate he wasn't riding behind: LeviStrong. Postal and Discovery always rode in the front in stage races. Oh, Lance rode about the same way in the TdU too. Old habits die hard.
> 
> I don't see how you would conclude he put in more of an effort than normal, if anything he was just trying to stay in the top 10 since he rode pretty well in both TTs. YMMV, but I saw very little extra effort. I did see some moving to better picture locations, especially when Kreutz was snapping away.


You obviously didn't watch the races.

TdU - he was part of several failed breakaway attempts
ToC - Astana was obligated to pace the peleton much of the race, when they were, he did his time up front. When Astana wasn't protecting, he nor the rest of the team were up front.

Not like the way he rode to his TdF victories.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

grrrah said:


> You obviously didn't watch the races.
> 
> TdU - he was part of several failed breakaway attempts
> ToC - Astana was obligated to pace the peleton much of the race, when they were, he did his time up front. When Astana wasn't protecting, he nor the rest of the team were up front.
> ...


Too much hateraid. Seeing one of his first posts was as a self professed "Lance Hater" you probably should take anything he says here too seriously.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Too much hateraid. Seeing one of his first posts was as a self professed "Lance Hater" you probably should take anything he says here too seriously.


True, anyone who does not believe the myth should not be taken seriously.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Too much hateraid. Seeing one of his first posts was as a self professed "Lance Hater" you probably should take anything he says here too seriously.


ahh, I see. well, hater or fanboy, I was just questioning his race spectating abilities. 

bigpinkt - I don't believe the myth, and since I am still a fanboy (according to digger), I can't be taken seriously? well, that actually fits in this case, so never mind me.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> Sure, but no one can complain about the effort he put in during the Tour of California as a domestique for Levi.
> 
> But Armstrong said he did find it harder than being the leader, “The team riding in the front for the entire race really takes a toll, and you can’t recover the same as a rider who is sitting on someone else’s wheel. I’ve spent 15 years sitting on people’s wheels, so it felt good to be up front and pulling weight. It might be good for me personally too,” Armstrong suggested.


This is not new - there was a certain tom danielson at tour of Georgia. Lance worked for him - remember he crossed a lone and pointed to a clock . . . .


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

repartocorse40 said:


> Besides everyone knows lance wants to win the giro to shut up all the silly italians....hes won the tour so many times....hes looking for something new....lance will win the giro and ride for contador and as his backup if something goes wrong....the end....


The giro is nice, but he can win that after Flanders, Roubaix and an attempt at the hour - on an old bike none of this aero stuff. And don't give me the whole - riders are different today thing. . . . . .


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

bikesarethenewblack said:


> This is not new - there was a certain tom danielson at tour of Georgia. Lance worked for him - remember he crossed a lone and pointed to a clock . . . .


TdU, ToC, Tour de Georgia. Sorry boys and girls, these are not world class events. And I'm an American. How about that time George could have used a little help at Paris-Roubiax? Don't remember Lance sitting in the front of the pack pulling the sled. Those of us who think Lance is bad for the sport will never convince those of you that think otherwise. However, many of us have a tenet for thinking about Lance - everything he does, it's about him. That holds even when he makes it seem otherwise, whether cancer, Levi, etc.


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

grrrah said:


> You obviously didn't watch the races.
> 
> TdU - he was part of several failed breakaway attempts
> ToC - Astana was obligated to pace the *peleton *much of the race, when they were, he did his time up front. When Astana wasn't protecting, he nor the rest of the team were up front.
> ...


It's peloton. 

I guess we saw different races.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

deltasierra said:


> It's peloton.
> 
> I guess we saw different races.




He wasn't in top shape. He pulled a lot at the front from time to time and protected Levi. It's very different from when he was the leader before where he was the protected rider and only worried about staying upright and finishing near the front.

Now, he is protected in a way so that he would be able to protect Levi as one of the chief domestiques. 

Also, he did attack a fair bit at the TdU actually but the attempts failed.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

deltasierra said:


> TdU, ToC, Tour de Georgia. Sorry boys and girls, these are not world class events. And I'm an American. How about that time George could have used a little help at Paris-Roubiax? Don't remember Lance sitting in the front of the pack pulling the sled. Those of us who think Lance is bad for the sport will never convince those of you that think otherwise. However, many of us have a tenet for thinking about Lance - everything he does, it's about him. That holds even when he makes it seem otherwise, whether cancer, Levi, etc.


What would it ever take for a hater to admit that Lance does something?



I guess he has to pull the whole day in world class events for it to matter.

I guess oh wait, Tom Boonen, Thor Hushovd, Mark Cavendish, Lance, Levi, George, Schleck and all don't make up for a world class field at the ToC at all. Damn. They're 2nd tier riders?

Likewise, those who think Lance is good for the sport will never convince those who think otherwise. To each his/her own.

YMMV and it obviously does. That's why we're free to express our opinions.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

deltasierra said:


> It's peloton.
> 
> I guess we saw different races.


fair enough... I can't spell, you can't see.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

deltasierra said:


> TdU, ToC, Tour de Georgia. Sorry boys and girls, these are not world class events.


Why? Specifically ToC.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

desmo13 said:


> Why? Specifically ToC.


It is early season. Few of the Euro's come into it in top form or take it as anything more then hard training for the real racing that starts 2 months later. 

Back on topic. Unless something drastic happens Contador will be far ahead of Armstrong come July


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*My thoughts*

I have always been accused of being a "fred" but it seems to me that LA is is just not taking it all that serious this year and I don't know if he will be the strongest at Astana. I like seeing him relaxed but I think he may be leaving too much room for Conti, Levi, or Kloden to step up to the plate. We will see in May.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

To my eyes, Armstrong looks laboured and a little overweight in the TOC. I suspect that Contador will beat him easily if they go head to head, but who knows the old man may prove me wrong.
Isn't this the beauty of sport? Wondering what will happen.............


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

No one has mentioned it here but what about Contador's nasal surgery? I recall reading he is not in top form yet, and so might be questionable he can deliver the goods. It may well end up being Levi at the top, especially at how despite his age he's become even stronger on the TT.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> No one has mentioned it here but what about Contador's nasal surgery? I recall reading he is not in top form yet, and so might be questionable he can deliver the goods. It may well end up being Levi at the top, especially at how despite his age he's become even stronger on the TT.


He is in shape. He won the TT and overall of the Algarve. He is also the favorite for PN


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

albert owen said:


> To my eyes, Armstrong looks laboured and a little overweight in the TOC.QUOTE]
> 
> LA has always seemed a bit top heavy early in the season. and he used to be a pretty goo actor when it came to huffing and puffing. he did look a bot larger up top, but a few years away from racing will do that. he still rode and trained, but not cycling exclusively.
> 
> ...


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

By all means I'm not a fan of either Lance or Alberto, but I do find it hard to believe that Lance will manage to stay with Alberto come July. I can see Lance doing a Jan, by pulling out of the Giro about two thirds in. As dominant as Lance clearly was by winning the seven, I'm not sure he would've stayed with Rasmussen and Contador in 2007 on the Peyresourde. Obviously this is purely conjecture though. The other side of the coin then is that Johan will surely be in lance's camp. Add in Lance's ability to not countenance being second best, and it's an interesting mix that's for sure. Of course who's to say there won't be injuries between here and then....


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Contador let his legs do the talking today- good for him!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LA is targeting the Giro. I don't see him pushing for another TdF unless Conti and Levi blow-up, but as others have noted, a lot can happen from now and on the road to the TdF...the drama within Astana will be one of the great sideshows of this season!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Hopefully they sort out the team leadership asap to put all doubts to rest. Even if it comes to it there is no reason that the 2 can't be even going into the tour. The first few days should be easy enough to set up.. once they get into the mountains then we'll know who the leader is. Lance will have some pain ahead of him for sure but can anyone really doubt him?


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Alberto is unstoppable. I think he's one of the greatest ever. Time will tell...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

saddle tramp said:


> Alberto is unstoppable. I think he's one of the greatest ever. Time will tell...


As a Team Saxo Bank fan, I hope you're wrong.

But if you aren't, it should be an interesting battle to watch - not only the Contador / Armstrong dynamic, but also how teams that want to challenge Astana (like Saxo Bank) respond to Contador's performances.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

On a side note:

When CSC-Saxo Bank was dominating last year, I saw a lot of hostility demonstrated in these forums.

I wonder if we will see the same targeting of Astana if they dominate the season (as it appears they will)?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

LostViking said:


> On a side note:
> 
> When CSC-Saxo Bank was dominating last year, I saw a lot of hostility demonstrated in these forums.
> 
> I wonder if we will see the same targeting of Astana if they dominate the season (as it appears they will)?


"if we will" That ship has long since sailed. . . .


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> "if we will" That ship has long since sailed. . . .


I'm not so sure about that, but I am willing to venture that we will not.


----------

